# Monitor verliert sporadisch das Signal und wird wiederhergestellt



## thisisneverthat (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
vor rund 1 Monat habe ich mir einen PC zusammengestellt. 

Momentan verwende ich das Samsung C27JG56 (WQHD 144hz). Hierfür habe ich anfangs das mitgelieferte HDMI-Kabel verwendet. Dabei habe ich dann leider feststellen müssen, dass der Monitor sporadisch – also leider nicht reproduzierbar – kurz das Signal verliert und innerhalb von 3-5s automatisch das Signal wiederherstellt.

Das Problem trat zunächst beim Spielen auf (CSGO, FIFA, etc.) danach auch beim Video-Editing. Ein Treiberfehler der GPU kann es nicht sein, da ich in der Ereignisanzeige nichts spezifisches über den Grafikkartentreiber finden kann.

Also habe ich gedacht, dass vielleicht das HDMI-Kabel defekt ist. So nun hier beginnts. Neues HDMI-Kabel hat nichts gebracht. Genauso hat es nichts gebracht, den DP-Port zu nutzen. Hier habe ich 3 verschiedene ausprobiert (SyncWire, KabelDirekt und das beliebte Lindy Cromo).
Interessanterweise tritt der Signalabbruch deutlich seltener auf, wenn ich den Monitor auf 60hz betreibe. Je höher, desto häufiger tritt das Problem auf (144hz).

Eine andere Grafikkarte habe ich bereits von einem Kollegen ausgeliehen, genauso wie ein anderes Netzteil. Auch damit tritt das Problem auf. Kann ich somit ein Hardware-Defekt seitens des PCs ausschließen und eigentlich ziemlich sicher sein, dass es ein Monitordefekt ist?

Vielleicht ist es noch gut zu wissen, dass der Monitor bei 144hz ein ziemlich deutliches Spulenfiepen hat.

PC:
-	Ryzen 5 2600
-	2x8GB Crucial Ballistix 3200mhz
-	Asrock B450m Pro 4
-	Asus Rog Strix GTX 1650 Super
-	BeQuiet System Power 9 400W


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Faxe007 (14. Juni 2020)

Ja dann würde ich sagen taugen beide Kabel nichts. Kauf doch ein gutes Displayport Kabel.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2020)

Willst du jetzt behaupten, ein Lindy Cromo ist schlecht?

@TE
Schreib den Support von Samsung an und schildere denen dein Problem.


----------



## Kotor (14. Juni 2020)

Hi,

das Problem könnte die Adaptive Sync Range des Monitors sein. Das sind die Problemchen mit FreeSync auf einer Nvidia Karte. 

Hier mal 2 links

AOC cu34g2x owners, I'&#39;'m having a bad issue with black screens and frame rate : ultrawidemasterrace
AOC CU34G2X Random Flicker : ultrawidemasterrace

Habe das selbe Problem - Spiele statt 144Hz jetzt auf 120Hz und das Problem tritt nur noch sehr selten auf (natürlich mit top Kabeln).

Den Fix mit dem Custom Resolution Tool (CRU) habe ich noch nicht probiert. Bei Zeiten werde ich das tun.

Kotor


----------



## thisisneverthat (14. Juni 2020)

Höchstwahrscheinlich liegt dann ein Monitordefekt vor. Werde mich dann an den Support wenden. 

@Kotor Ich benutze selber kein Freesync, daher fällt diese Option schon Mal raus.


----------

